# Doubting,this time it's Fe



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

angelcat said:


> LOL
> 
> Well, anything @alittlebear says. Pure Fe to the highest degree.


I've honestly never met a Fe dom like her :laughing: (unfortunately)

Anyway,I mostly look at fictional characters usually typed as Fe doms and I can relate to them,being a _softer_,_more_ considerate version of them,although I guess many types can relate to the same thing.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I've honestly never met a Fe dom like her :laughing: (unfortunately)
> 
> Anyway,I mostly look at fictional characters usually typed as Fe doms and I can relate to them,being a _softer_,_more_ considerate version of them,although I guess many types can relate to the same thing.


I ... have. She's a lot like another ENFJ in my life.

She also reminds me of my much younger self, only my responses were not pure Fe; Si tainted them to some extent. 

If you can relate to Fe-dom characters, why did you doubt your type? Did anything trigger doubt? Or ... did you think you MIGHT be Te?

I haven't doubted mine since I realized SFJ, but I waver between Fe-dom/aux.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

angelcat said:


> I ... have. She's a lot like another ENFJ in my life.
> 
> She also reminds me of my much younger self, only my responses were not pure Fe; Si tainted them to some extent.
> 
> ...


Well, there's two Fe doms,then two types that are almost Fe doms,then types that can look like Fe doms sometimes,then there's my enneagram,etc.
But characters like Constance from American Horror Story,also Elsa Mars from the same show,some things about Ali from PLL,Blair from Gossip Girl,etc. are very,very me.I can imagine few other types relating though.

What do you think atm,ISFJ or ESFJ? I personally think your Ti is _strong_ and you seem to have that aux Fe,but perhaps it's just enneagram 6?Your Ne does seem above average for an ISFJ


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I was mentioned 


Living dead said:


> I've honestly never met a Fe dom like her :laughing: (unfortunately)
> 
> Anyway,I mostly look at fictional characters usually typed as Fe doms and I can relate to them,being a _softer_,_more_ considerate version of them,although I guess many types can relate to the same thing.


Yeah, I don't know many Fe's like mine either. My ISFJ friend's perhaps, because she's a healthy dear. And my old teacher who I think was xSFJ, another who I think was ExFJ. They were healthy, good people, too pure and soft for this world. Of course I think I'm not as kind as them, but their softness reminds me of me. 

My problem is actually the opposite of yours though, LD. It's hard for me to find Fe characters I relate to. That kid from Sofia the First is basically like a much younger version of me, but that's not much to run on. My Fe is inflated to comic levels. I need to loosen it, but how to stop being so Fe? 

I'm still not sure about you, though. You're a classic 2, which would point to Fe use. But who knows


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> What do you think atm,ISFJ or ESFJ? I personally think your Ti is _strong_ and you seem to have that aux Fe,but perhaps it's just enneagram 6?Your Ne does seem above average for an ISFJ


90% sure of ISFJ, but the high Ne is ... weird. Environment maybe?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

angelcat said:


> 90% sure of ISFJ, but the high Ne is ... weird. Environment maybe?


If @Living dead doesn't mind a slight and harmless hijacking of her topic...

I was thinking about E vs I and Objectivity the other day... And I thought of your blog, your magazine, your website. They do not seem too subjective or abstract to me. You try to get the information across in as best way you can, for other people. 

I suppose that's a strength of Si? That's how I've usually seen it. You break things down, you keep to your system that works, and this helps you be very productive and teach a lot of people. But it also seems objective? I think of the way in your reviews it seems you ultimately report facts, what others should know, above your own opinion. You do sometimes include your opinion it seems - I mean, that's the review - but you summarize it first? 

I don't see how it would be Fe or Ne, so I'm not sure if it makes you ESFJ... But it was something I noticed.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(I feel like expecting Fe-doms to act like @alittlebear is like excepting Se-doms to be Ernest Hemingway. Unreasonable).
By the way, I've been really reading up on Enneagram and it has led me to the conclusion that I am in fact an ENFJ. My Ni is confident. My Fe is not. b/c Ni is the 'magical function'. But forcing myself into an introverted state and considering my essential being led me to the conclusion that Ni is indeed the thing, and that Si . . . is not. The thing you said about the made-up reasons (Living Dead) resonated with me. Not 100%, I usually know why I am doing things...but not in the same way that Si-users do. Which is why I seem introverted in some scenarios where I need to be in charge or something, I need to be the sole leader because I know how I want things done but I don't know how express it well and people will think I am crazy and/or incompetent if they don't wait it out and it's just . . . yeah. Maybe I imitate Si in some ways but I've concluded that it is due to a translation (there are more SJs than NJs so...) rather than my brain actually doing that.

I know that's not quite what you meant by that post but I think it's close. I also think you are ENFJ. I also think you know you're ENFJ, you're just doubting it due to comparisons with others/etc. Honestly I don't think anything else really makes sense for you. I could possibly see you as TJ type, I can understand that interpretation, but I do think you are a Fe-dom, just not 'alittlebear'-style Fe-dom or 'Greyhart's mother'-style Fe-dom.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like the objectivity/subjectivity is switched? I mean...I understand what that refers to, but E functions are dependent, whereas I functions are independent, which makes them...more objective in a colloquial sense I think.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Sometimes I feel like the objectivity/subjectivity is switched? I mean...I understand what that refers to, but E functions are dependent, whereas I functions are independent, which makes them...more objective in a colloquial sense I think.


The terms confuse me, but I think that there are things in theory to account for that as well. Like Fi is Rational, Fe is Irrational. Objective and Subjective are just part of the picture when it comes to function comparisons.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> If @Living dead doesn't mind a slight and harmless hijacking of her topic...


Hahah... that happens wherever we go. 



> I was thinking about E vs I and Objectivity the other day... And I thought of your blog, your magazine, your website. They do not seem too subjective or abstract to me. You try to get the information across in as best way you can, for other people.
> 
> I suppose that's a strength of Si? That's how I've usually seen it. You break things down, you keep to your system that works, and this helps you be very productive and teach a lot of people. But it also seems objective? I think of the way in your reviews it seems you ultimately report facts, what others should know, above your own opinion. You do sometimes include your opinion it seems - I mean, that's the review - but you summarize it first?
> 
> I don't see how it would be Fe or Ne, so I'm not sure if it makes you ESFJ... But it was something I noticed.


I used to be VERY into right and wrong in my reviews -- that's what I meant when I said I see a little of my younger self in you, before more of my Ne kicked in and made me see things less in moralizing terms. But ... at some point I decided to cease being so moralistic and just report the facts and let people decide for themselves. It's weird, though, looking back on my review of Phantom of the Opera when the movie came out, another friend said, "You reviewed it ... and I can't tell if you liked it or not!" I guess I left me out? Or something? LOL

The thing with me is I get stuck on the traditional elements of introvert or extrovert -- being social. I DO get wound up around other people, quite easily. I become very funny and know just how to interact with them -- but I'm not someone who just walks into a group, introduces themselves, and makes friends. I want to be friends, but I'm nervous about initiation. So, is that social anxiety/fear of rejection or introversion? 

So many ISFJs seem so ... passive, and I've always been more assertive. But I also find a lot of fictional Fe-doms... frustrating. 

Then too, I don't always click very well with Si-doms. They're too stuck in the past. I don't really want to relive the past, or think about it. I'm always looking for the next new thing to latch onto and dream about. I go through things quickly, and then want a NEW THING.

I am very, very impacted emotionally easily, but I hardly ever talk about how I feel, about anything.

So, I ask, do I spend most of my time in my head, or interacting with the external world? Both? I get bored easily and look outside myself to be entertained, but ... I also write books. Sometimes in my head. 

What @hoopla said on the other thread, about Emma Watson's interest in knowing why people like HP speaking to her of Fe-dom reminds me SO MUCH of me. It seems like I am into shows and things primarily for their emotional dynamics and understanding them -- whereas my ISFJ friend relates everything THROUGH her first. I can just shed my skin and step into their mind; she has to be led there, and if she can't really relate to something, it doesn't always emotionally impact her. 

So, I dunno... can any of the Fe-doms in this thread relate? I'm willing to think I'm an ESFJ who just isn't a strong extrovert. (I'm also not one of those "oh, one friend is enough" people -- I like having lots of friends!)

Oops. Hijack. LOL


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

angelcat said:


> Fe-doms .... know how people work, and how to appeal to them on an emotional level. ENFJs in particular are masters of this, of knowing what to say, and what words to use, and how to say it, and how to LOOK while saying it, to where they can convince you into agreeing with them or switching to join them in their position. They are quite simply masters of persuasion, which is why an amoral one can turn awful so quickly.
> 
> IXFJs can also do this, but it takes longer to learn it, it's not quite as effective, and they have less control over it.
> 
> ...


I have it. But I don't want it. Or care about it. But I so have it. -_-

and wow, I didnt know this was taking off, @Living dead . Still reading!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I don't know,been discussed but I can see myself as lower Se rather than dom or aux.
> Maybe it's really Te?
> 
> But I don't know,I see conflict seeking as similar to harmony seeking?Like with love and hate and indifference being opposite of both,I think the opposite of harmony seeking and liking conflict is not caring about conflict.Does that make sense?
> How is dom/aux Te with that?


Seems like high Se would make more sense. I don't think high Te is confrontational because they 'enjoy the thrill of it' the way high Se would. Te is probably the opposite actually. They would probably be confrontational because they don't have patience for the Se-dom's "childish'ness" in thrill seeking...? Maybe I am wrong. 

I say this with love, but maybe an "unhealthy" (I hate that word, and I don't mean it in a mean way), Fe-dom? If not, then I would definitely say ESxP!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Hahah... that happens wherever we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking how I was an Fe dominant today. And... how I was an Introvert. 

Family party again, and everyone is doing their thing. Everyone with themselves, in themselves... being conversational, but following what they want to do? Perhaps it's a health thing, but like... They did what made them comfortable. Even if it made someone else uncomfortable. All except... me, my dad, and a sort of family member who I think is classic ISTP. 

I was quiet. I am always quiet... but because I know it's not my place to jump in and be assertive. I am a small, young person. I understand that this gives me a small, young presence in conversation. Would I have liked to discuss Game of Thrones with the ISTP? Yes. Certainly. But did I? No, because I knew that we only knew each other awkwardly and given my disposition around people her age I would have a hard time being an entertaining conversational partner. 

In this way I floated around. Quietly, but trying to be what others expected of me. I was told that I would be appreciated at the grill. I went to the grill and cooked half of our meat. Then I chatted with my ISFJ aunt who just loves conversation when she gets near you. And then everyone else was clustered into their usual groups, I would just be a burden I felt (being my lovely self conscious and socially anxious self), so I went upstairs and read and returned down every so often to maintain a presence and get a taste of the present activity. 

And... That's where I feel I am Introverted. I need time alone. Granted, today I also happened to be having some bad trauma feelings which dragged me down, and that certainly did not help my activity level, but it still reflects my behavioral trend. Hang around until I find nowhere else to exist with conversational ease... then flee, either away or into the calm space of a book. 

But still, I am Fe? My ISFJ aunt walked around a bit unaware of how she was annoying people. I walked around hesitantly, too aware of how my presence was slightly bothersome. A lot more toned down than my ESFJ aunt, who is a classic in a sense, talkative and hospitable and expressive, but still very engaged, with no agenda but to make others have a good time. 

So... yes, I relate to a need for privacy. I've come to think that Fe can be one of the more reserved extroverted functions, because when it is socially best for us to be quiet we very aptly fill that purpose. (I even think of the girls at school who were classic ESFJ-seeming. When you got them with their friends, they talked talked talked. But when they were not with their friends, or their best friends? Very quiet. Expressive, appropriate... but quiet, only adding comments here and there. Compare with some STJs I know who always get a word in...) 

And, I mean, if I'm an Fe-dominant then Fe-dominants can certainly love to write stories, read, spend time alone. If I'm left alone with nothing to occupy me I do turn classically to "dark thoughts," but when I have something to do and ponder I can be quite productive and have a good time. 

I'm being long-winded... but I am trying to show that I relate to what you're saying in a same but different way.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Gosh,I DON'T KNOW lol,every time I try to explain something it seems not very accurate?Like I just said something that might make sense rather than my true thoughts.Although I do have thoughts.They are just not thought-ish or what people would call valid arguments,they are just like really thin strings connecting big pieces,and you'd guess the whole thing would just break but it doesn't,as long as you're not looking at individual pieces.In other words,it makes sense till I start trying to see how it makes sense by thinking,then there's an overwhelming number of inconsistencies,extremely fragile parts in danger of breaking every time I try to come near.
> And that's what it looks like when I try to explain something.
> No idea what it makes me XD


This makes sense to me, and Sounds like LOW Ti....


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Well, there's two Fe doms,then two types that are almost Fe doms,then types that can look like Fe doms sometimes,then there's my enneagram,etc.
> But characters like Constance from American Horror Story,also Elsa Mars from the same show,some things about Ali from PLL,Blair from Gossip Girl,etc. are very,very me.I can imagine few other types relating though.
> 
> What do you think atm,ISFJ or ESFJ? I personally think your Ti is _strong_ and you seem to have that aux Fe,but perhaps it's just enneagram 6?Your Ne does seem above average for an ISFJ


HAH.. I have Ali in my head as an "unhealthy" Fe user. When I say "unhealthy", all I mean is that they use their Fe for more self-centered reasons. Ali, is all about Ali, yet still very Fe-dom.

I really hope I am not offending you, because I actually thought I would be an "unhealthy" Fe-dom, if I was in fact one. I am very self-centered (not to be mistaken as selfish). Like you pointing out things you do for your Grandma etc. those are very self-LESS things. I have those moments too. But, self-CENTERED because YOU are the root of all the Fe'ness.

I am probably making no sense, and insulting you. But please understand, that it is just an observation, and I feel like this may be what is tripping you up. I relate to many things you say, so this is not a "put down" in anyway.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@angelcat I don't precisely relate to what you said -- but I don't think Fe-dom is so unlikely)
I'm curious, what particularly bothers you about Fe-dom fictional characters?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Ali from The Notebook was unhealthy Fi... Me Me Me, all the time. She acted on her emotions in a way I associate with bad Te.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

@angelcat

_"The thing with me is I get stuck on the traditional elements of introvert or extrovert -- being social. I DO get wound up around other people, quite easily. I become very funny and know just how to interact with them -- but I'm not someone who just walks into a group, introduces themselves, and makes friends. I want to be friends, but I'm nervous about initiation. So, is that social anxiety/fear of rejection or introversion? 

So many ISFJs seem so ... passive, and I've always been more assertive. But I also find a lot of fictional Fe-doms...

I am very, very impacted emotionally easily, but I hardly ever talk about how I feel, about anything."_

*YES!^*

_"What @hoopla said on the other thread, about Emma Watson's interest in knowing why people like HP speaking to her of Fe-dom reminds me SO MUCH of me. It seems like I am into shows and things primarily for their emotional dynamics and understanding them -- whereas my ISFJ friend relates everything THROUGH her first. I can just shed my skin and step into their mind; she has to be led there, and if she can't really relate to something, it doesn't always emotionally impact her"_

*I relate to your friend, here! ^*

_So, I dunno... can any of the Fe-doms in this thread relate? I'm willing to think I'm an ESFJ who just isn't a strong extrovert. (I'm also not one of those "oh, one friend is enough" people -- I like having lots of friends!)_

*Nope! I like 1-3 (tops) best friends. The end. lol*


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I think Ali from The Notebook was unhealthy Fi... Me Me Me, all the time. She acted on her emotions in a way I associate with bad Te.


Oh, no... I was speaking of Ali from Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=68097" target="_blank">angelcat</a></i></span> I don't precisely relate to what you said -- but I don't think Fe-dom is so unlikely)
> I'm curious, what particularly bothers you about Fe-dom fictional characters?


Maybe because usually they're obnoxious?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> Oh, no... I was speaking of Ali from Pretty Little Liars.


Ahh. I don't even watch that show. Ali seemed just... on another social level than me.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Maybe because usually they're obnoxious?


HAH. I watched this, just for the sheer fact that I have yet to watch the full series. That was awesome. Goosies. :love_heart::hearteyes:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Maybe because usually they're obnoxious?


oh no
I always kinda thought of Lavender as Fi, though now that I think about it...yeah)
True, I guess there are all _those_ characters...lots of great ones too imo)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> oh no
> I always kinda thought of Lavender as Fi, though now that I think about it...yeah)
> True, I guess there are all _those_ characters...lots of great ones too imo)


I certainly don't relate to her, lol. I used to want to be like Cho when I was younger though. Until I saw how Harry actually hated her. Gah. 

Currently trying to think of more obnoxious Fe, and actually having a hard time. 

I think that @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=63254" target="_blank">Living dead</a></i></span> and I relate to two different types of Fe. 

This will take a second to fetch the other video, but

This is a lame example but I'm going to use two children's shows so it's not too lame. I feel so weird knowing about this show, but eh. I have a little sister. 






I relate to this Fe. Heck, almost everything this girl does seems to be me if you take away my maturity and deeper thought. She's freaking adorable. I'm not sure she's super healthy so much as she is... sweet. The typical little (soon to be ESFJ) girl for other little girls around the country to relate to. She's kind and considerate and always does the right thing, but she's also insecure in herself, always learning, and, in the nature of any and every Disney protagonist, always making mistakes so she can meaningfully rebound from them. 

And then you have






Confident. Bold. Able to care for those she loves, even if she gets in their immediate way first. But she means well, and she's so charming no one can hate her. Steal Sofia's kindness and put confidence first, you get Rarity. And vice versa. Both probably Fe, but differently. 

Cadence is also a good example, but it's hard to find videos for her. But I mean... her power is to provide love, ease conflict, literally bring harmony. Fe as heck. Not sure if I could think of a better power for me. 

Two Fe-dominant a, very different expression of their dominant function.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

hehe, oh, BEAR! I was giggling so much to myself when you said earlier about you being Sofia. I love it! She is the sweetest little thing, ever! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> hehe, oh, BEAR! I was giggling so much to myself when you said earlier about you being Sofia. I love it! She is the sweetest little thing, ever! <3 <3 <3


Of course the mother here knows what I was referring to  

I asked my newly made mother - cousin if she knew what Sofia the First was. When she said no, I informed her that she would know what it was very, very soon  It really is a quality cartoon I think. Every episode is different. It's reminiscent of Playhouse Disney's golden days (aka my childhood)


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Of course the mother here knows what I was referring to
> 
> I asked my newly made mother - cousin if she knew what Sofia the First was. When she said no, I informed her that she would know what it was very, very soon  It really is a quality cartoon I think. Every episode is different. It's reminiscent of Playhouse Disney's golden days (aka my childhood)


I adore this show  .. and I can completely imagine you as her. <3

And yes, she will know soon!


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

What in the hell.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

haha just saw your edit! My Little Pony is on in the back round as we speak. I know every episode. I know every character. I know it ALL! lol. 

Even if I don't sit down and watch, it is constantly around, and has now seeped into my brain, so deep, there is no escape lol. I really do LOVE MLP though!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

hoopla said:


> What in the hell.


Oops. I think we derailed. 

Ehhh... Sorry, @Living dead! lol


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

hoopla said:


> What in the hell.


?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Am I the only person who can appreciate MLP but considers it rather boring?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Am I the only person who can appreciate MLP but considers it rather boring?


MLP = My Little Pony?
If I find something rather boring, I'm not appreciating it) 
I never watched these. I find Arthur to be quality programming. When my brother was little "Jakers" was on TV...it was really cute and good) I don't like the really...sarcastic, cynical, ugly kid's shows. I feel like they should inspire kids to live life and have adventures and be kids, not...the opposite. My brother and I binge-watched these like...every day when we were...probably 19 and 12, a bit above the targeted age range) 




Masha and the Bear is great. I assume that she is a Se-dom, and the Bear is probs ISTJ.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I love rancid, noxious children's shows. 

I mean... <3 Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

BOO! MLP Rocks!  

It has personal meaning to me.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Oswin said:


> @angelcat I don't precisely relate to what you said -- but I don't think Fe-dom is so unlikely)
> I'm curious, what particularly bothers you about Fe-dom fictional characters?


Many of them have knee-jerk reactions / are much too emotionally motivated, and tend to push themselves on others to some degree. I can't relate and find that kind of behavior annoying.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Am I the only person who can appreciate MLP but considers it rather boring?


I had a friend in... 8th grade?... who liked it a lot, so... I didn't get into it, but I was pretty familiar with it. Then the Brony Thing happened. The show itself doesn't bother me, it's cute for a kid's show, but the Brony Thing very much bothers me. I know the first season of the show, but beyond that... It's a good conversation topic when your later best friends happen to be hardcore Bronies, or when a four year old you know loves it, but beyond that it's not something I like thinking about a lot.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I had a friend in... 8th grade?... who liked it a lot, so... I didn't get into it, but I was pretty familiar with it. Then the Brony Thing happened. The show itself doesn't bother me, it's cute for a kid's show, but the Brony Thing very much bothers me. I know the first season of the show, but beyond that... It's a good conversation topic when your later best friends happen to be hardcore Bronies, or when a four year old you know loves it, but beyond that it's not something I like thinking about a lot.


If I may ask, what bothers you about bronies? I just looked up the term, and it doesn't seem that bad, I can relate actually, for liking things that my gender isn't supposed to like. :wink:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Stop doubting.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> If I may ask, what bothers you about bronies? I just looked up the term, and it doesn't seem that bad, I can relate actually, for liking things that my gender isn't supposed to like. :wink:


A little awed you aren't already familiar with the term, Baraki. I thought they were quite infamous. 

They are toxic. MLP is a children's show. It's a rather popular children's show. And yet... most of the fan base is middle aged men... who... do very non-child-friendly things with the show. And who make these things available online. Where children who are just googling their favorite characters can see them. 

They also tend to demand that the creators of the show listen to what _they_ want, rather than... well, you know, making the show around what the kids need. 

When I first heard of Brones, I was alright with it. I mean, I knew the term because my friend identified as one. She told me that the show helped her learn a lot about friendship and kindness and love, and how could I be against that? Kind of sweet. But unfortunately, it didn't stay at that. My friend took the series pretty personally, she's always been a very kind person, she would tell me how sad she was that her brother watched the show but still did not understand the meaning.... but the majority of Bronies don't get the meaning at all. They are very aggressive. They are not mindful of the fact that they are strangers as fans of a children's show, and that they should be more respectful of both children's spaces... and just in general, to people (a lot of their content shows this). 

That said, I mean, one of my recent friends is a Brony. He's actually a great person. I don't think he participates in all of that. I think that there can be pockets of older MLP fans who fit into that category. But... Bronies, like the Bronies we think of at the mention of the term... Ehhh. Not an intrinsically bad idea, but one that has been corrupted by the course of reality.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

hoopla said:


> What does it mean to be T-ish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-ish as in forceful,blunt,I had a thing for being the only person capable of telling painful truth "False hope and living in denial are the worst things"
Edit: I'm still like that but nothing compared to me before XD
And I was always so proud of it 

Hm,but I wouldn't care for it myself.Do you get what I mean?

"Part of reality" as in not being interested in important things.Like,caring more about thinking than about being effective,thinking for the sake of thinking about impractical things as well as feeling for the sake of feeling rather than towards something,towards developing yourself,developing your relationships and having some influence
Or like,when my mom said that she doesn't care what people think as long as she doesn't have to deal with them directly or when my dad said it's important to _understand_ rather than to get a good result.Why would you waste time on understanding?Why would you live if you don't care what people think?Idk how to explain it


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> @Living dead
> 
> I remember reading a debate thread ("nipple freedom") where you went back and forth with someone and your argument consisted in asserting "that kind of behavior is wrong, ppl shouldn't do that". I got the impression you were definitely not a T since even Te will try to make a reasoned argument. So either tert T or inf T. Since you have trouble formulating cogent arguments, you're probably inf T which means you are a F-dom. And since you also said in the same thread, "if a friend did that you would stop it", you are probably a Fe-dom.


XD
Thanks for a reminder haha

And I'm with @SugarPlum on this one,as well as the eye poking thing XD


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Living dead said:


> XD
> Thanks for a reminder haha
> 
> And I'm with @_SugarPlum_ on this one,*as well as the eye poking thing* XD


why there aren't more one-eyed and blind men walking around is an even bigger mystery than type 

maybe I need to investigate this--in the name of science, of course


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> why there aren't more one-eyed and blind men walking around is an even bigger mystery than type
> 
> maybe I need to investigate this--in the name of science, of course


Well who'd have time to look at anyone else with me being there?:ball:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> Sorry, corrected my post, it was addressed to @Living dead
> 
> I remember you argued in your own typing thread that you would poke out your hubby's eyes if he looked at another woman. Stuff like that is hard to forget.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Well who'd have time to look at anyone else with me being there?:ball:


hm, I got the impression it was more like "who would still have eyes to look with me being there?"

and what is that kitty doing?...is that...an _eyeball_?!!!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> View attachment 348882
> 
> 
> View attachment 348890



riveting!...and your hubby has quite the strong jaw-line--dare I say he needs it?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

He likes it rough :3


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> hm, I got the impression it was more like "who would still have eyes to look with me being there?"
> 
> and what is that kitty doing?...is that...an _eyeball_?!!!


 I doubt it'd come to that 
Besides,2 eyes 2 chances,I'm not heartless! :smug:


Those cats,you never know with them :ball:


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I doubt it'd come to that
> Besides,2 eyes 2 chances,I'm not heartless! :smug:
> 
> 
> Those cats,you never know with them :ball:


as long as the guy gets a second chance, I suppose that's OK...but kitties?...keep _both _eyes on them, if ya know what I mean


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> He likes it rough :3


does he have a choice?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Living dead said:


> T-ish as in forceful,blunt,I had a thing for being the only person capable of telling painful truth "False hope and living in denial are the worst things"
> Edit: I'm still like that but nothing compared to me before XD
> And I was always so proud of it


I also think false hope and living in denial are heinous crimes. My mother is an alternative medicine aficionado. I try to stay out of it, but it bothers me. Faulty claims, pseudoscience, the majority of her "improvements" are probably a placebo effect, certain treatments she objects herself to could actually be detrimental to her health, she actually trashes doctors, believes they're all out to get us... want money...

Most of why this bothers me lies in the fact that personally, I consider these strategies internally illogical and harmful to society. False hope hurts people! Those who profit on false hope try to come across as caring, and yet they're leading people on in insidious ways. People are promised a cure that never comes, wasting money in the process....

I could go on, but that would be superfluous. The point remains that I'm a big Fe and a shredder and debunker of false hope. Why is it that false hope gets to you? The harmful effects towards people? That always sucks me in. Those poor people.... just dreaming for a miracle that never comes.... and out comes :hearteyes: I get so mushy about the whole thing.

Also remember that value is a form of reasoning (in terms of rational judgment), which is why it's not uncommon for Feelers to mistake themselves as Thinkers.



Living dead said:


> Hm,but I wouldn't care for it myself.Do you get what I mean?


Yes, I do. And the fact you were accommodating your mother's values would point towards Fe. Te is probably a shaky hypothesis, but sometimes I'm too ambitious. 

However, the sensory element still popped out at me. You could be sounding Si-ish in context of your mother, of course, but it sparked my curiosity. If I remember correctly, you've told me you feel disconnected with reality, and consider yourself dreamy. Tell me a bit about that. I'm interested.



Living dead said:


> "Part of reality" as in not being interested in important things.Like,caring more about thinking than about being effective,thinking for the sake of thinking about impractical things as well as feeling for the sake of feeling rather than towards something,towards developing yourself,developing your relationships and having some influence
> Or like,when my mom said that she doesn't care what people think as long as she doesn't have to deal with them directly or when my dad said it's important to _understand_ rather than to get a good result.Why would you waste time on understanding?Why would you live if you don't care what people think?Idk how to explain it


Well clearly a Je dominate. You can rule out the SP arguments at this point. I should have never considered that for you.

Understand rather than get a good result is where I could see Te. I have to say, considering understanding a waste of time absolutely made my skin crawl. That could very well be a Ti disvalue, but not necessarily. 

What sorts of influence do you desire? Especially in terms of people.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> "Part of reality" as in not being interested in important things.Like,caring more about thinking than about being effective,thinking for the sake of thinking about impractical things as well as feeling for the sake of feeling rather than towards something,towards developing yourself,developing your relationships and having some influence
> Or like,when my mom said that she doesn't care what people think as long as she doesn't have to deal with them directly or when my dad said it's important to _understand_ rather than to get a
> good result.Why would you waste time on understanding?Why would you live if you don't care what people think?Idk how to explain it


YES. Totally same opinion.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@hoopla I mostly thought of it in like...immediate everyday situation I guess
Like,telling your friend she looks great in that dress when you know she's so gonna embarrass herself is she goes out,someone positioning themselves wrongly somewhere or thinking they are better than they are,or for example someone thinking/feeling wrong,for example latest thing mentioned in bear's thread a while ago was pets,and I remembered how there was a thread a while ago and I was the voice of reason for saying that an animal is an animal no matter how cute and that people who claim to like animals more than humans and who think dogs are their true friends because they are honest and loyal no matter what,that such people should work on their interpersonal skills instead of fooling themselves.Because a dog can't be honest or loyal because it can't be dishonest and disloyal,it's a dog,it doesn't decide,it loves anyone who feeds it.The point is,some people should get human friends.That doesn't mean I hate animals but no,they aren't proper company for a human.


Dreamy as in fairytale-y?Movie-ish?
I exaggerate things,in a way,I'm not fine with everydayness,II'm not fine with silly relationships most people have,I want more than that and I guess I try to convince myself I have more than that,I embellish reality,or try to find something beautiful somewhere deep inside it to make everything revolve around it.

Haha dad was always shocked too XD
But in a way I do wanna understand what I find important,it's just that I don't need to understand to look like I understand,it mostly applied to school(plus he was obsessed with how stuff works,and why would a 10 year old girl care about how stuff works?)

I like being important,I like people taking my advice and people caring about what I think of them and I like knowing that someone is ready to defend me no matter what,not because I really need it but because It's just humiliating to be friends with someone who hides in a corner when they are supposed to show they care.
I also always enjoyed knowing I can get away with things,like,someone loves me enough to let me do things others can't do or like,I get to not pay for tram/bus ticket because most people who do ticket control are men and men often forgive me things XD :blushed:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

You guys,it's 2 am here,going to sleep now so don't expect responses for next 6 hours
Night! :sleepytime:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Good morning! each:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

So that's decided? You are Fe user. 

Unless anyone has any arguments against that?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> So that's decided? You are Fe user.
> 
> Unless anyone has any arguments against that?


I'm still curious if hoopla,or anyone else thinks I could be Te,but ExTJ?Sounds quite flattering but I can't imagine it being true XD
I saw a post in ENFJ forum that could help,I'm gonna ask you guys what you think about it

Btw just noticed my pm didn't get sent :frustrating:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

One post in ENFJ forum says:


Braziliangirl said:


> "ENFJs are likely to start feeling somewhat disappointed with the relationships they worked so hard to build. They experience a lack of enthusiasm and passion about the people around them and as a consequence they feel guilty about it, believing that they're losing themselves and letting down their loved ones. Acutely concerned with being seen as empathetic, loving people and highly sensitive to rejection and criticism, they strive to maintain appearances even though deep inside they may feel rather joyless. If the stress continues or increases, ENFJs may become obsessed with escaping their guilt and may actually give in to impulsive behaviors meant to liberate their bottled-up emotions. They can even abandon their intimates or communities altogether, in search of a more inspiring environment".
> 
> Source:*Personality Types: Myers Briggs types under Stress
> 
> ...


I am pretty much all of that,both types mixed together.The unhealthier I get the more like that I become.
Even that abandoning people thing,or like,purposely trying to make people hate me which is not the same but I can see the connection.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I'm still curious if hoopla,or anyone else thinks I could be Te,but ExTJ?Sounds quite flattering but I can't imagine it being true XD
> I saw a post in ENFJ forum that could help,I'm gonna ask you guys what you think about it
> 
> Btw just noticed my pm didn't get sent :frustrating:


 @hoopla wake up

I guess you don't have problems expressing emotions, do you? ExTJ's are terrible at this. Not just inferior, but introverted feeling...I think hoopla gave a good argument that you are Je dominant, so Fe/Te -> Fe for you. Also, no one suggested that you could be ExFP, or that you value Ti(xxTP). Everything points to dominant Fe, it seems. 

It is bugged, has happened at least twice: |


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I'm not exactly getting ready,I did that when I was depressed or whatevs(worried a lot about what EVERYONE thought),but like...I don't know how to explain it
Like,it's impossible for me to think without some words in my head
but that's just a thinking style


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,I think it proves your inferior Fi XD
> 
> @angelcat,what do you think?


I think nothing. I have no thoughts. They are all used up. 

I cry when other people cry. I cry when I am frustrated. I cry in public sometimes, though I hate it. 

Regarding you saying "I love you" as a child and not doing it now -- childhood trauma. I used to be more open to people than I am now, because I got hurt a few times. I too am awkward in saying "I love you." It feels weird, particularly if I'm not sure it's true. If it isn't, I don't want to say it, but if they want to hear it back, then it is rude not to reciprocate with it.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Off topic (sorry Ld...) , but this is my favorite site for the Enneagram tests. It's the only one I trust to point people in the right direction actually. I did my homework and i already knew through studying that I am a 4,6,8. But I still struggle with knowing if I am a 4 or 6 core. Pretty sure I know I am a sx-dom (close sp) though. I heard that 4 sx's are very rare, from a Enneagram expert. Not rare because it doesn't add up, but because there just isn't many like out there. Kinda like how the rarity of the INFJ is, in MBTI. Anyway, just took the test again, and look at how close my results are. Almost balanced wings and my 4 and 6 are SOOO close. And my results are ALL HEAD! omg! lol. Honestly my gut type is the hardest to nail down. I am pretty sure it is an 8, even though on tests I hardly score it. http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php

Type 6 - 10.7
Type 4 - 10
Type 5 - 5
Type 7 - 4.4

Wing 6w5 - 13.2
Wing 6w7 - 12.9
Wing 4w5 - 12.5
Wing 4w3 - 11.4
Wing 5w6 - 10.4
Wing 5w4 - 10
Wing 7w6 - 9.8
Wing 7w8 - 5.3


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I think nothing. I have no thoughts. They are all used up.
> 
> I cry when other people cry. I cry when I am frustrated. I cry in public sometimes, though I hate it.
> 
> Regarding you saying "I love you" as a child and not doing it now -- childhood trauma. I used to be more open to people than I am now, because I got hurt a few times. I too am awkward in saying "I love you." It feels weird, particularly if I'm not sure it's true. If it isn't, I don't want to say it, but if they want to hear it back, then it is rude not to reciprocate with it.


But you understand what is the love? How would you describe it? 



Living dead, do you relate to this? *I cry when other people cry*. I don't, never.

This too? *but if they want to hear it back, then it is rude not to reciprocate with it.* I wouldn't anyway.
@SugarPlum
Well, tests are quite useless, but you scored high on 4, which is much more related to Fi rather than Fe.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> But you understand what is the love? How would you describe it?


The truest and purest form of love is desiring what is best for the other person, regardless of whether it involves you.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I did the second one and got
Type 3 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 8 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SP
Type 1 SO
Type 6 SX
Type 9 SX
Type 5 SX

That order,first 3 very strong
I don't think _any_ test is accurate for me,because it's so important to ask "WHY??" when it comes to me


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> But you understand what is the love? How would you describe it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,I don't cry when others cry,unless I have to.
But yes,I think it's rude to not say anything if someone says "I love you"
Well,depends on situation,if it's someone just chasing you around all the time "I love you,I love you" even though they now how you feel then it's not,but if it's someone you should love...


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

If someone told me they loved me, I would laugh it off and not really pay it any mind, no way they're serious, just another bully luring me into a trap.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I did the second one and got
> Type 3 SX
> Type 4 SX
> Type 8 SX
> ...


I think we don't know how to answer to the most questions, that's why the results are inaccurate. 
Mine:
3 > 8 > 1 > 4 > 5 > 6 > 7 > 2 > 9

That's a sequence I created on my own. Test results, were similar, just 4 and 6 switched.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I did the second one and got
> Type 3 SX
> Type 4 SX
> Type 8 SX
> ...


True, but the thing with Enneagram, is that it kinda ISSS the "why". MBTI can be more misconstrued because it doesn't explain the "why", and people can get the wrong results fairly easy, because cognition isn't supposed to change. So when they score high on Te and they are an INFP, it could be because they are in the grip, and they go off thinking they are an ESTJ. But when you score a 3 on Enneagram, there really is no "why" necessary. The system kind of IS the "why".


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> No,I don't cry when others cry*,unless I have to*.
> But yes,I think it's rude to not say anything if someone says "I love you"
> Well,depends on situation,if it's someone just chasing you around all the time "I love you,I love you" even though they now how you feel then it's not,but if it's someone you should love...


I find this interesting. When do you HAVE to? As in, people are expecting you to cry, so you muster up the tears (like for a funeral etc)? The more someone expects me to have a specific emotion, the more I rebel.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> I think we don't know how to answer to the most questions, that's why the results are inaccurate.
> Mine:
> 3 > 8 > 1 > 4 > 5 > 6 > 7 > 2 > 9


I'll do the second one and compare to my first one. This site was the closest to my own verification through study. Hmmm...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> True, but the thing with Enneagram, is that it kinda ISSS the "why". MBTI can be more misconstrued because it doesn't explain the "why", and people can get the wrong results fairly easy, because cognition isn't supposed to change. So when they score high on Te and they are an INFP, it could be because they are in the grip, and they go off thinking they are an ESTJ. But when you score a 3 on Enneagram, there really is no "why" necessary. The system kind of IS the "why".


Yes,but tests don't really ask it,if that makes sense
Like,I might say I am "domineering" sometimes rather than what did it say,equal?
And it'd assume 8
And while being that has some connection to 8,it doesn't have to mean 8 core or even 8 in tritype,it could mean so or sx 2,or even 3,sx 4,maybe cp 6,etc. but they assume it's 8


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> I find this interesting. When do you HAVE to? As in, people are expecting you to cry, so you muster up the tears (like for a funeral etc)? The more someone expects me to have a specific emotion, the more I rebel.


Yeah,like,if I don't cry at a funeral I'll be that person who doesn't cry at funerals,so I must cry at a funeral


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

HAH... again, so close. UGH.

Type 6 SX .................
Type 4 SP ................
Type 5 SO .......
Type 9 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 1 SP
Type 8 SX


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,like,if I don't cry at a funeral I'll be that person who doesn't cry at funerals,so I must cry at a funeral


Fe to the max. ))


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> HAH... again, so close. UGH.
> 
> Type 6 SX .................
> Type 4 SP ................
> ...


You do seem more 6-ish to me?
I'm not getting from you that strong self-focus 4s have,although it's still possible I guess


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,like,if I don't cry at a funeral I'll be that person who doesn't cry at funerals,so I must cry at a funeral


It seems Fe or type 3 to me. I guess it's Fe in your case, as I would think about that, probably, but would not cry.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I cant imagine a FJ not crying at a funeral XD
Like,maybe,if they are crazy and see funeral as a good opportunity to piss someone off but otherwise no way lol


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I cant imagine a FJ not crying at a funeral XD
> Like,maybe,if they are crazy and see funeral as a good opportunity to piss someone off but otherwise no way lol


Me too, as Fe - adjusts their emotional state to the environment's.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Plum,how do you relate to Ni and Se?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > Probably. I just feel like, if I said I was ESFJ with conviction, others would agree. It would all make sense. I can move on with my life. Lol
> ...


There was a time almost everyone was on board with ESFJ for me, even though I was against it lol. Ld was the only one that said Fi from the beginning. I mean, some went back and forth , but I think mainly because I was not agreeing with Fe dom, so they tried to see Fi for me. But I think it was pretty unanimous at one point for ESFJ. 

You really should look through my questionaires.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Plum,how do you relate to Ni and Se?



You rock. Making your thread about me. Very sweet. 

Anyway, uhh. Well, with the risk of being stereotypical or referencing behavior. Here I go...

Ni:

- my insights tend to be very very different than other's in my life.

-thinks are symbolic for me (talked about that in my post about art), but I guess that can be Si too?

- kinda what was said above, about the playing things through in my head. 

- I wanted my husband in high school. I focused on him. I got him.

- I envisioned a life with kids, and John, and what it would look like. I actually could see it. But, lets just say, I got the kids and John, but my life looks nothing like my vision. Lol

-but i am not ambitious at all. I don't ever have goals. 

Se:

- My agression.

- My love for aesthetics

- My sexual behavior (although prob isn't Se).

- I am very observant and spacially aware

- I don't like danger though. Very cautious, so i think thats more Si.

- I can be very impulsive


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> There was a time almost everyone was on board with ESFJ for me, even though I was against it lol. Ld was the only one that said Fi from the beginning. I mean, some went back and forth , but I think mainly because I was not agreeing with Fe dom, so they tried to see Fi for me. But I think it was pretty unanimous at one point for ESFJ.
> 
> You really should look through my questionaires.


I remember calling you an INFP purely from the offence you took with being criticized. :wink:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time almost everyone was on board with ESFJ for me, even though I was against it lol. Ld was the only one that said Fi from the beginning. I mean, some went back and forth , but I think mainly because I was not agreeing with Fe dom, so they tried to see Fi for me. But I think it was pretty unanimous at one point for ESFJ.
> ...


Yeah, I am def sensitive to it. Irl, it's a power struggle for me. If someone is going against me, I become aggressive. To show I am Alpha. I'm not able to do it online, so it got to me lol


But yeah, don't like criticism.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> There was a time almost everyone was on board with ESFJ for me, even though I was against it lol. Ld was the only one that said Fi from the beginning. I mean, some went back and forth , but I think mainly because I was not agreeing with Fe dom, so they tried to see Fi for me. But I think it was pretty unanimous at one point for ESFJ.
> 
> You really should look through my questionaires.


I was wrong about the reason why I thought you are Ni+Se. I just checked your profile - I think you must already have a very well tertiary function. 
ESFJ and INFP - both have Ne+Si, so the only real difference is Fe/Fi and the behavior under stress. As you are distinctively Fi user, I think INFP must be your real type . It also explains why people saw esfj in you.

You display a lot of Ne as well, take a closer look at your answer to "how do you relate to ne and si".


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time almost everyone was on board with ESFJ for me, even though I was against it lol. Ld was the only one that said Fi from the beginning. I mean, some went back and forth , but I think mainly because I was not agreeing with Fe dom, so they tried to see Fi for me. But I think it was pretty unanimous at one point for ESFJ.
> ...


Do you think the inferior Te would explain the aggressive side. The "top dog" attitude. I just dont think I am the normal INFP. I think i just developed my functions at different levels and times. My childhood kinda forced me into Si an Te mode.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> You rock. Making your thread about me. Very sweet.
> 
> Anyway, uhh. Well, with the risk of being stereotypical or referencing behavior. Here I go...
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to have someone find their type in my thread,even if it's not me XD

The Se things do seem a bit anti-Si?
Although my mother,who you already know XD,is DEFINITELY Ne,like,no doubt and she can be impulsive/aggressive,especially when she was younger but part of it could be Te?
And what is love of aesthetics?Some say it's Se,but I also heard Si

Gotta read your thread later(the one with ESFJ),people must have seen lots of Si/Ne in you to call you ESFJ,I think even I agreed that you seemed Si and Ne


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

lol woogie we really think similar XD


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Cool. But whenever you get into it, make sure you remember the energy coming across can kind of cloud the actual cognition in the words themselves. So be careful not to let it fool yuh lol. As you can see, I am much more comfortable on here now so my temperment is way more chill.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> Yeah, I am def sensitive to it. Irl, it's a power struggle for me. If someone is going against me, I become aggressive. To show I am Alpha. I'm not able to do it online, so it got to me lol
> 
> 
> But yeah, don't like criticism.


Oh please, you're not Alpha. Though that could just be because we haven't personally argued yet. Here's our chance. :cheers2:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> lol woogie we really think similar XD



I agree. Thank you both. I feel loved


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am def sensitive to it. Irl, it's a power struggle for me. If someone is going against me, I become aggressive. To show I am Alpha. I'm not able to do it online, so it got to me lol
> ...


In person, you don't wanna eff with me.  <3


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't remember,what did you say about socionics quadras,gamma or delta?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> In person, you don't wanna eff with me.  <3


I've got enough bruises already, I'm sure it'll be fine. :laughing:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I don't remember,what did you say about socionics quadras,gamma or delta?


I used to say Delta. Now, i am not as sure. That is the system that I thought I had down, and now... I am starting over. So I'll get back to you lol

Although I get gamma persistently on tests. Not that that says much.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Here once more are my 3 threads ...

http://personalitycafe.com/#/forumsite/20588/topics/528442

http://personalitycafe.com/#/forumsite/20588/topics/542250

http://personalitycafe.com/#/forumsite/20588/topics/582794


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I have to go to sleep 

Good night!
:sleepytime:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I have to go to sleep
> 
> Good night!


Oh poo. Its only 4:30 pm here. Sweet dreams.  Zzzzz


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Be right back in 7 hours too. Use your time efficiently - read about both - Se/Ni and Si/Ne function pairings, and leave a comment.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> Be right back in 7 hours too. Use your time efficiently - read about both - Se/Ni and Si/Ne function pairings, and leave a comment.


I'm Si/Ne lol

And no worries. Ttyl


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> I'm Si/Ne lol
> 
> And no worries. Ttyl


That's decided then?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Si/Ne lol
> ...



Hah. Pretty sure. 80% maybe . I am 70% sure on the Fi too. 

This new Fe discussion is rinse and repeat of my old threads. I say something, they hear something else. They repeat it in a Fe way, as if that is what I said. And I'm over here like, huh? I would love to agree to Fe, but if it were for reasons that applied to me . This happens a lot with me. Like I said before, it would be easier , plus I wouldn't mind finding out I am Fe. But all the reasons that are always given, ARE NOT ME. Once someone starts saying things that I can agree to. That are indeed what I do and how I process, then i would gladly accept. This hasn't happened yet. Although some have given me reasons I am Fi, and thise reasons HAVE been accurate.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> Hah. Pretty sure. 80% maybe . I am 70% sure on the Fi too.
> 
> This new Fe discussion is rinse and repeat of my old threads. I say something, they hear something else. They repeat it in a Fe way, as if that is what I said. And I'm over here like, huh? I would love to agree to Fe, but if it were for reasons that applied to me . This happens a lot with me. Like I said before, it would be easier , plus I wouldn't mind finding out I am Fe. But all the reasons that are always given, ARE NOT ME. Once someone starts saying things that I can agree to. That are indeed what I do and how I process, then i would gladly accept. This hasn't happened yet. Although some have given me reasons I am Fi, and thise reasons HAVE been accurate.


Ni problems - I understand how it is, but no idea how to put it into the words...So I ended up deleting everything I wrote.

I've noticed that most arguments are not dedicated to prove your Fe, but that you are NOT Fi( not Fi, Fi wouldn't do that, Fi would care more about something else, so IT MUST BE FE...).


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

@woogiefox

I noticed that sort of too. Well what I specifically noticed is that when I am given little snippets of Fe evidence, it is a small detail, cherry-picked, out of context and not the whole story. Like I may have 2 sentences that scream Fe, in a paragraph of 10 sentences. Okay, so what was the WHOLE paragraph saying, as a whole? There may be glimmers of Fe, sprinkled on a Fi-sundae. But many are focused on my sprinkles, and not my sundae. Make sense? lol


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

If you really are an ESFJ, I'm officially gonna try to forget everything I thought I knew about Fe and Fi.But tbh,going by new knowledge it seems to me like everyone is Fe lol, Fi seems impossible, I literally can't imagine it's existence.Like, _never_ thinking about atmosphere, thinking _only_ about your feelings when someone's hurt rather than affecting them in some way,generally not caring at all about affecting others?How?I thought Fi would be more like "I feel uncomfortable" or "This goes against my values" and "I have to do something about it" and Fe would be more invested in what others are feeling but maybe it's just how it works for me and Fe doms I met?(maybe it's the enneagram?)

Anyway,I'm very confused about Fi now :/


But @hoopla @angelcat,everyone,I think I definitely decided I'm Fe at least, honestly, Fi characters, Fi descriptions, even the Fi-ish thing that everyone but me sees as Fe, I can't relate to any of that.I can pretty much relate to Fe only, the good and the bad, and I know it may not be obvious that I'm Fe because I've been angry, angry and deeply disappointed for longer than even I'm aware but trust me, I'm not Te.

Anyone still see Si in me?
I tried reading that thread you showed me woogie,but couldn't get too far XD


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> If you really are an ESFJ, I'm officially gonna try to forget everything I thought I knew about Fe and Fi.But tbh,going by new knowledge it seems to me like everyone is Fe lol, Fi seems impossible, I literally can't imagine it's existence.Like, _never_ thinking about atmosphere, thinking _only_ about your feelings when someone's hurt rather than affecting them in some way,generally not caring at all about affecting others?How?I thought Fi would be more like "I feel uncomfortable" or "This goes against my values" and "I have to do something about it" and Fe would be more invested in what others are feeling but maybe it's just how it works for me and Fe doms I met?(maybe it's the enneagram?)
> 
> Anyway,I'm very confused about Fi now :/
> 
> ...


It is confusing. Fe users can be total negative dicks, and Te users can be charming and polite as hell. The Hitler example again. Hitler walks around bright eyed and bushy tailed. Spring in his step. Says hello to every person he meets. People assume that is Fe, an INFJ no less. lol. It is the antithesis of the INFJ type. This is what people think Fe is:







Hitler as an ESTJ. These guys are like actually charming and can get things done in the environment. Ted Bundy is another. I remember the Judge said to Ted Bundy, something like, "You would make a great lawyer and I would love to work with you, if you weren't a mass murderer." Ted Bundy was a player. No Fe whatsoever. Smooth as hell. Charming.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't mean Fe has to be all polite and happy(me and others I met often aren't XD) but some sort of strong focus on others and _their_ feelings,even if it's negative focus? 


Anyway,Hitler is an ESTJ??? (not criticizing, know nothing about him but I never heard about ayone thinking ESTJ)


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Something else I was thinking about Fe... First of all, thinking and feeling are opposites, and intuition and sensation are opposites. So if your are a feeling dominant, your weakest function is thinking. Jung said it is a master-slave relationship. The main function is the master. With me, Ni is the master of Se. Ni somewhat restricts me from expanding into the environment. It is like a tight muscle. They are antagonistic. It is like having a really weak lower back, and trying to avoid putting any pressure on that muscle group. It hurts, and is weak. It is the opposite motion that is strong. Standing on your legs is easy. A handstand is hard.

In this master-slave relationship of Fe, the feeling object can gain too much value. So Ti lashes out at Fe to devalue the object of affection. I think INFJ make the best nihilists for this reason. Because nobody can destroy Fe better. We lash out at the feeling object with a fury. Our thinking is destructive. Fe is constructive in this case, Ti is destructive. 

Yoda is a good example of a dick Fe user. Yoda's thinking is totally negative. He doesn't believe in Luke. But he doesn't believe in Luke because Luke doesn't believe in himself. Yoda is his shadow. He is Luke's feeling process. Yoda does not like to think. When you make Yoda think, he gets annoyed. You don't think. I think that scene may actually be ripping off Bruce Lee, another negative Fe user, but not really. Don't think, feel. It is a finger pointing at the moon. Do not concentrate on the finger. Perceive the feeling of the force and let it go through you. The Ti critic stops when you do that. Fe becomes what it needs to be. It changes. I remember one of the guys behind Superman was responding to inconsistencies in Superman's strength. Nerds argue over that kind of thing. I thought the guy gave a simple and brilliant answer, "Superman is as strong as he needs to be." I love that. It is also like Yoda and Lee. You adapt to your opponent. If Superman is holding a baby he is a mortal man. He is as big or mean as you make him. He is as strong, or weak, as you are. He is in proportion to the situation. Nothing more, nothing less. Like Yoda.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I didn't mean Fe has to be all polite and happy(me and others I met often aren't XD) but some sort of strong focus on others and _their_ feelings,even if it's negative focus?
> 
> 
> Anyway,Hitler is an ESTJ??? (not criticizing, know nothing about him but I never heard about ayone thinking ESTJ)


You are a feeler without a doubt. lol. I know you are not criticizing. I am not criticizing either. Your feeling and thinking are imbalanced. You make short extensions into Ti, or thinking, but quickly retract into feeling. It is a noticeable whiplash. It is like taking a few steps on the diving board, and running back. You are moved around by the object. A perceiving extrovert is not quite so. Their feeling and thinking is more balanced. I think AngelCat said before that introverts are inherently arrogant. Which is somewhat true. If people are telling me something, it has to be processed in my world first. You want endless answers from other people. I think that is Fe thing. I do that a lot too. I am more than willing to let others do most of the heavy lifting, and then I decide in the end. lol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually think Fe is the most gullible function. lol. I always forget this. My mother is an ESFJ, and fits this to a tee. She said she was voted most gullible in her class already at like 10 years old. It makes sense from a function standpoint that Fe doms would be most gullible. Because they have the greatest attraction/connection to the object.

Perhaps "gullible" is not the right word, more like "trusting".


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Living dead said:


> If you really are an ESFJ, I'm officially gonna try to forget everything I thought I knew about Fe and Fi.
> 
> I tried reading that thread you showed me woogie,but couldn't get too far XD


1. I am joining you...
2. Don't worry, me too. 
@FearAndTrembling
Hitler ESTJ? I recall people discussing about his commitment to his wife, proving that it's related to high Fe, but I always thought it's more of inferior Fi - deep internal commitment. I understand why he's seen as Fe user, but if he uses Si+Ne, why do people see him as a dominant Ni user? That's absolutely confusing. 
@Living dead and me, both are quite sure that we use Ni+Se, and that we are Je dominant. Yet, some see Si+Ne. As that's similar to Hitler's case, I think a short explanation could be very helpful to us.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I actually think Fe is the most gullible function. lol. I always forget this. My mother is an ESFJ, and fits this to a tee. She said she was voted most gullible in her class already at like 10 years old. It makes sense from a function standpoint that Fe doms would be most gullible. Because they have the greatest attraction/connection to the object.
> 
> Perhaps "gullible" is not the right word, more like "trusting".


XD

I am, kinda
Like, you'd say I just can't be gullible or trusting because tbh I often go around fooling people, I'm not the most innocent person, but at the same time I don't assume others have any sort of hidden motives unless I _know_ they do, and unless it's with other people. Like, I know someone is lying to my friend but why would anyone ever lie to cute lil me? XD
It just doesn't cross my mind
Also
Urban Dictionary: gullible
Soooo me,especially 5 XD

Not sure what that means XD



I'm 90% sure of Ni/Se but 10% of me is not sure :/


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

If this is the case, I wouldn't be an ESFJ. I am the most suspicious, untrusting, dont take anything at face value person every. So, it can't be function related. I have been brutally dubbed as queen Fe-dom and being naïve and trusting... that is not me.

Also, if I am gonna live with this ESFJ diagnosis, I'm gonna have a hard time hearing everyone talk about their moms as an ESFJ. I AM a mom and I dont act anything like the stereotypical ESFJ mom that everyone has. 

This is gonna take some getting used to. I am the most introverted person I have ever met. Everyone in my life will vouch for that. I DO relate to all the Fi stuff, wayyyy more than the Fe stuff.

Yet, I'm miss emotional outbursts crazy pants Fe dom. Ugh.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> If this is the case, I wouldn't be an ESFJ. *I am the most suspicious, untrusting, don't take anything at face value person ever*.


Enneagram 6 somewhere in your stack? Because what you just said is ... pretty much me, 24/7. I think having lower Ti and Ne makes it even worse.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

angelcat said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the case, I wouldn't be an ESFJ. *I am the most suspicious, untrusting, don't take anything at face value person ever*.
> ...



This could be true. Ugh. Life. Lol


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> If this is the case, I wouldn't be an ESFJ. I am the most suspicious, untrusting, dont take anything at face value person every. So, it can't be function related. I have been brutally dubbed as queen Fe-dom and being naïve and trusting... that is not me.
> 
> Also, if I am gonna live with this ESFJ diagnosis, I'm gonna have a hard time hearing everyone talk about their moms as an ESFJ. I AM a mom and I dont act anything like the stereotypical ESFJ mom that everyone has.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound like Fe-Si. Si-Fe or Ni-Fe possibly. Or ESFP. Maybe ISFP. 

ESFJ woman can be totally rude and aggressive tomboys. They are often the most obnoxious and pushy women imo. lol. They are shot callers. Actually, you are somewhat acting like an ESFJ. lol. You're shot calling. "If I am gonna accept this, this is how it is going to be!"


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

At this point I am mush. I get shot collery when I am DONE. Lol


----------

